# rottweiler folk



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

http://siegertalrottweilers.com.au/Rasmus 4 gen pedigree.htm rasmus 

bred to 

http://siegertalrottweilers.com.au/FLOSS 5 generation pedigree.htm floss

tight breeding on king v schwaiger wappen

puppies grow to be awesome ppd dogs ??


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> http://siegertalrottweilers.com.au/Rasmus 4 gen pedigree.htm rasmus
> 
> bred to
> 
> ...


#-o


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

^ what i herd he produces great dogs. you got to read past my silly question and think about all the real questions im really asking


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Michael Murphy said:


> http://siegertalrottweilers.com.au/Rasmus%204%20gen%20pedigree.htm rasmus
> 
> bred to
> 
> ...


Rasmus to his daughter is an inbreeding - not sure why you say a breeding on King.

I like Rasmus' pedigree a lot but don't know enough about the dog to comment. If he's a very strong dog, I would expect those puppies to be as well. I have heard great things about Torro and Falco's progeny.

I would speak to the breeder and see what Rasmus and Floss have produced before, and what he/she is going for with this breeding.


----------



## Martin Koops (Oct 15, 2009)

I saw Rasmus in 2008 so he's been in Australia for a while, surely there must be plenty of progeny for you to see to determine what he produces first hand.


----------

